# Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

					Mit etwas Glück können Sie ein kostenfreies Fachbesucherticket zur CeBIT 2013 gewinnen, denn PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets in Form von E-Tickets. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Bin dabei 
Gute Aktion PCGH!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Eintrittstickets könnt ihr euch sparen, die gibts eh wie Sand am Meer (wobei mir die Messe AG dieses Jahr noch gar keine geschickt hat), wenn dann will ich Bahntickets


----------



## Research (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Als in der IT arbeitender wäre dies sehr schön.
Mein Institut würde die Reise Zahlen.
(Hab da noch 3-4 Kollegen...)

BTW: Was kosten diese normalerweise?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Mit einem Fachbesucherticket würd ich es mir sogar überlegen, dahin zu gehen. M.M.n. hat die Cebit für Privatbesucher nichts mehr zu bieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Die mögen "Fachbesucher" auf Deutsch heißen, sind aber einfach nur verschenk-Tickets. In Planet Reseller & Co kommst du damit normalerweise auch nicht rein.

@Research: Normales Tagesticket kostet 35 €.
Aber wie schon gesagt: Normalerweise werden davon so große Zahlen unter die Leute gebracht, dass eigentlich jeder eins bekommt, der sich ein bißchen Mühe gibt. Problem sind halt die restlichen Kosten eines Cebit-Tages, die für die meisten deutlich höher sein dürften, als das Ticket selbst.


----------



## Research (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Nun, es wäre ein Argument für die Reise gen unsere Verwaltung.

35€ für eine Werbeveranstaltung?
Da biete mir die IFA für 1/3 mehr. (Gleiches gilt mMn für die CES.)


----------



## hor1z0n (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Leider sind diese "größeren" Messen immer so weit weg. Wie z.B. auch die Gamescom. Wäre mal wünschenswert wenn auch mal größere Technick-Spiele-Messen im Süden-Deutschlands auf die Beine gestellt werden würden!
Sonst lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so große Reisekosten auf sich zu nehmen nur um eine "Werbe"-Veranstaltung zu besuchen.

Trotzdem schöne Aktion von euch (;


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, es wäre ein Argument für die Reise gen unsere Verwaltung.
> 
> 35€ für eine Werbeveranstaltung?
> Da biete mir die IFA für 1/3 mehr. (Gleiches gilt mMn für die CES.)


 
Ich hab mich dieses Jahr für die Boot (14 €) entschieden. Da war die Anreise zwar noch teurer, aber definitiv lohnender  (eben gerade weil es nicht um Dinge geht, die letztlich in nem Rechner verschwinden und vor Ort eh nicht getestet werden können)


----------



## Research (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Boot? Schiffe?


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Ich dachte auch, Fachbesucherticket würde etwas besonderes bedeuten. Dafür kam mir die Stückzahl aber schon unnatürlich hoch vor...
Also wäre das nur ein überfüllter, anstrengender Messetag mit langer Anreise.
Zumindest für mich persönlich.

Find ich dennoch super, dass ihr hier welche verlost!
Gerade wenn man in/in der Nähe von Hannover wohnt, kann man ja mal gut nen Blick riskieren...



Research schrieb:


> Boot? Schiffe?


 
Ne, Stiefel! ;P


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*



hor1z0n schrieb:


> Leider sind diese "größeren" Messen immer so weit weg. Wie z.B. auch die Gamescom. Wäre mal wünschenswert wenn auch mal größere Technick-Spiele-Messen im Süden-Deutschlands auf die Beine gestellt werden würden!
> Sonst lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so große Reisekosten auf sich zu nehmen nur um eine "Werbe"-Veranstaltung zu besuchen.
> 
> Trotzdem schöne Aktion von euch (;


 Ach was, die Gamescom ist gut plaziert!
Du wohnst halt einfach nicht am richtigen Ort bzw. an zehn Orten gleichzeitig


----------



## majorguns (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, nach dem Reinfall bei dem Besuch der Cebit 2012 habe ich mir geschworen der Messe in Zukunft fern zu bleiben.
Wenn man kein Reseller ist gibt es für den Technikinterresierten absolout gar nichts zu sehen


----------



## mrnils253 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Ich könnte jedes jahr um die 50-60 Fachbesucher Karten bekommen aus meinem Umfeld aber was soll ich damit ?
Für Hardware undsoweiter gucken muss ich nicht auf ne Messe.


----------



## clown44 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Bin dabei!!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (14. Februar 2013)

Wär das Ding nur nicht so weit weg...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Interessante Aktion...
Aber nach mehreren regelmäßigen Jahren bei der Cebit, schenke ich mir das zukünftig. Die Fahrt nach Hannover hat für mich keinen Reiz mehr


----------



## Lui (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Bekommt man die Tickets nicht auch so überall hinterhergeschmissen??^^


----------



## Ennui (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Bin dort mit nem Arbeitskoleggen und die Tickets gibts wie schon gesagt, wie Sand am Meer 
Interessant sind mometan Cloud Lösungen und BYOD Lösungen für unser Unternehmen.
Als Privatperson würde ich dort eher nicht hingehen.


----------



## Research (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was ist die Boot?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Europas größte Wassersportmesse (nicht nur für Boote. Im Gegenteil, nach Besuchergedränge müsste man sie imho in "Tauch" umbennen. Die Schiffsverkäufer belegen halt einfach nur mehr Hallenfläche weil sie ihre Waren partou nicht in Regale packen wollen )
www.boot.de


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

OK. Ich dachte es wäre ein Scherz oder ein kryptischer Name für eine Hardwaremesse.

Aber für dieses Hobby fehlt mir das Geld.
Noble Spenden, anyone?


----------



## Sixxer (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Geht denn hier auch nichts mehr ohne dieses bekackte Gesichtsbuch...PCGH hört mal langsam wieder auf damit..


----------



## XmuhX (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Geht denn hier auch nichts mehr ohne dieses bekackte Gesichtsbuch...PCGH hört mal langsam wieder auf damit..



 Farcebook ist schon sehr komerziell geworden, aber pack ma die Kanonen wieder ein, denn die Möglichkeit ohne FB teilzunehmen besteht sehr wohl, sonst hätte ich mich auch aufgeregt. 
 Wer leset der findet!


----------



## vanWEED (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

ich finde es wirklich gut das man auch ohne fb acount teilnehmen kann...weiter so!!!


----------



## Brez$$z (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Also ich finde das ganze Facebook zeugs auch langsam zu arg  Alles geht nur noch über FB....
Bald steht auf den Polizeiautos auch kein "110" mehr sondern "Polizeit @ Facebook"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*



Research schrieb:


> OK. Ich dachte es wäre ein Scherz oder ein kryptischer Name für eine Hardwaremesse.
> 
> Aber für dieses Hobby fehlt mir das Geld.
> Noble Spenden, anyone?


 
Ein aktuelles Spiele-System zu haben ist teurer, als eine Tauch- oder Surfausrüstung zu erhalten. Selbst Segeln im Verein dürfte billiger sein.
(nur die Reisen zu den wirklich schönen Küsten kann man sich halt nicht leisten  )


----------



## Research (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Ah, ich dachte es geht nur um Schiffe.

Wenn es nicht gerade ein Ruderboot ist, wäre ein PC immer günstiger.

Die Tauchausrüsting kauft man natürlich nur einmal und bei Verschleiß. Den PC zum spielen alle 2-3 Jahre.


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Hannover ist so nah dran das ich mit nem Ticket auf jeden Fall hinfahren würde.


----------



## deathgnom (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

800 km von mir weg ist aber näher als Wacken schaun ma mal ob man hin fährt.


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

War jetzt 2 mal dort und muss sagen, als normaler Besucher (und mehr ist man mit einem Fachbesucherticket nicht) lohnt sich die Messe nicht. Es gibt zwar allerhand Zeugs zu sehen, aber das worauf die meisten hier sicherlich aus sind, nämlich brandneue und noch nicht veröffentlichte Hardware, befindet sich fast alles in abgetrennten Bereichen. Wenn ich max. 50km entfernt Wohnen würde, könnte man rein aus Interesse mal schauen, aber ansonsten lohnen sich die Spritkosten nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*



deathgnom schrieb:


> 800 km von mir weg ist aber näher als Wacken schaun ma mal ob man hin fährt.



Also von mir aus wäre Wacken deutlich näher, aber Freikarten kamen heute natürlich für die falsche Veranstaltung 

[tausche Cebit Tickets gegen Wacken Tickets]





robbe schrieb:


> War jetzt 2 mal dort und muss sagen, als normaler Besucher (und mehr ist man mit einem Fachbesucherticket nicht) lohnt sich die Messe nicht. Es gibt zwar allerhand Zeugs zu sehen, aber das worauf die meisten hier sicherlich aus sind, nämlich brandneue und noch nicht veröffentlichte Hardware, befindet sich fast alles in abgetrennten Bereichen. Wenn ich max. 50km entfernt Wohnen würde, könnte man rein aus Interesse mal schauen, aber ansonsten lohnen sich die Spritkosten nicht.



Ich persönlich könnte auch mit alter-aber-noch-aktueller Hardware leben. Was mir (außerhalb des Planet Reseller) einfach fehlt, sind die Peripheriehersteller. Mainboards und Grafikkarten kann ich mir auch auf Bildern angucken (bequemer und oft sogar deutlich besser, als auf der Cebit). Und Netzteile, Kühler, Festplatten,... würde ich mir zwar gerne mal persönlich anhören - aber mit hören ist auf ner Messe eh nichts.
Was aber gänge: Monitore, Mäuse, Tastaturen,... ausprobieren. Und dass wäre auch sehr hilfreich. Aber mal abgesehen von 1-2 überteuerten ""Gaming""-Produkten bei den einschlägigsten Herstellern gibts davon ja nichts. (manchmal hat man den Eindruck, man würde leichter die Hand auf ein Mäuschen bekommen, als auf eine Maus...)


----------



## Keen (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Hab insgesamt 4 Tickets von der Deutschen Messe bekommen, wenn man sich dann noch registriert, kann man seinerseits an Geschäftspartner auch noch mal 5 Tickets verschenken, wer also unbedingt hin will, kann sich in der Regel die 35 € sparen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das Drumherum meist teurer. Mein AG zahlt locker 150 € für Hin- und Rückfahrt, ich werde mir bestimmt noch was zu Essen holen.

Find ich aber trotz dem gut, dass ihr die Tickets verteilt


----------



## Atomtoaster (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Wenn jemand Lust hat mich als Geschäftspartner einzuladen kann er sich gern melden.

Fahren würde ich auf jeden Fall, am besten mit nem Kollegen dabei.


----------



## aliriza (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Noch einmal ein Aufruf!!!

Wer noch Karten für die Cebit 2013 benötigt (Kostenlos) und meine Freundin und mich mit nehmen kann. Bitte Melden.

Kommen aus der nähe von Dortmund...

Ich kann insgesamt 25 Leute einladen.


----------



## Sheggo (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

wäre an 2 Karten interessiert! fahre von Nord-Hessen die A7 und kann max. 3 Leute mitnehmen. wenn wer Karten hat und mit will, bitte per PN melden


----------



## harl.e.kin (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Würde aus Leipzig fahren wenn jemand noch ne Karte für mich hat kann 3 Leute mitnehmen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Wird man benachrichtigt wenn man gewonnen hat?


----------



## Sheggo (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

wann wird denn informiert?


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Ich habe um 15 Uhr die Gewinnbenachrichtigung erhalten.

Wenn es dort ein PCGH treffen geben sollte sagt Bescheid.^^


Wer noch Tickets braucht einfach ne PN schreiben ich versuche euch dann einzuladen.


----------



## aliriza (2. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

hab noch 23 Einladungen frei, wer mich und meine Freundin aus der nähe von Dortmund mit nehmen könnte wäre es perfekt


----------



## PANsVoice (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Vielen Dank PCGH für das E-Ticket !


----------



## Himmelskrieger (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013*

Hab eines bekommen, danke!


----------

